# First haircut ??



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

When do Havs typically need their first haircut? Benny is good right now, but with the warmer weather coming, I expect he will be in need of a trim. Also, I want him to get used to grooming, since it will be part of his life.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I would find a groomer who would give him a bath, blow dry and trim his feet and bum. That is all he is going to need for a while.

If you had read previous posts about grooming, you know that you are going to have to spell out exactly what you want and don't want. Another pup, Maccabee, just had his haircut yesterday. That is all you will need to do.

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=434527#post434527


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> When do Havs typically need their first haircut?...


Never. You can cut their hair if you are into that look, but you don't "have" to cut it. Mine have never had a haircut, other than paw, tummy and Butt trim, which I do myself at home.
I love a Havanese in long coat! They look beautiful!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Carefulove said:


> Never. You can cut their hair if you are into that look, but you don't "have" to cut it. Mine have never had a haircut, other than paw, tummy and Butt trim, which I do myself at home.
> I love a Havanese in long coat! They look beautiful!


Your Havs are gorgeous! I am not ever going near this animal with scissors - I tried to cut my Bichon years ago, and that was a disaster! I may be many things, but I am no groomer.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

BennyBoy said:


> Your Havs are gorgeous! I am not ever going near this animal with scissors - I tried to cut my Bichon years ago, and that was a disaster! I may be many things, but I am no groomer.


I have had my fair share of bleeding nails and scratched tummies. Heck, I even cut a piece of one of son's ears once trying to cut just one tinny hair that was left too long by the barber ound:


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

I learned a lot about grooming here on the forum and on a the Havanese rescue web site. I saw all the style options and invaluable information on grooming at home. Charly had her first trip to the groomers yesterday mainly because I'm not comfortable removing the hair from inside her ears. She is such a good girl I have decided to keep her long coat. We will see after Memorial Day at the lake I might have her feet shaved and hide her "nakedness" with her long hair from her ankles.


----------

